# Java Fern getting brown patches



## duzzy (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi there, 

I have a Java fern/ferns and they getting brown patches on them I was wondering if this is normal or if there was something I can do to fix or stop it from occurring

Regards Darren


----------



## Gar (Mar 3, 2008)

Those are spores! New plants can grow from them.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Are the patches evenly spaced and kinda orange in color? Those would be spores... otherwise they sound like nutrient deficiency ( maybe potassium) to me--- got any pics?


----------



## duzzy (Feb 6, 2008)

Not evenly spaced more like blotches and dark brown....will post pics tmw camera not here...


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

is it anything like this: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/plants/64693-dying-java-ferns-i-dont-know.html?


----------



## duzzy (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi there,

here are shots of what the spots look like

Regards Darren


----------



## teban (Feb 2, 2006)

definitely not new spores. are you having some new shoots of leaves as well?


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Lack of CO2.............

I've sold a ton of Java fern.........I know what this looks like.
If it gets blacker with time, likely poor CO2.
Seem it more times than I can count and have tested it a dozen times.

Nutrients never really did much(slowed growth etc), but never caused the blackening or new plantlet formation.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## duzzy (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks all, 

will be more consistent with adding my DIY CO2 as a matter of fact just making a batch tonight. Will the brown disappear with co2 being added?

Regards Darren


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

No, you cannot restore or reanimate a dead plant organ such as a leaf, no Plant Zombies............. 

Once it's dead or severely damaged, you may as well trim it off.
New growth will come back in a nice and green. 

Good conditions= good growth.

Some of the older leaves will sprout new plantlets etc, I do not like them(ratty looking), but some folks do.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## duzzy (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi Tom, 

I should have phrased the question better if I have good CO2 will it prevent it occuring?

Regards Darren


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

duzzy said:


> Hi Tom,
> 
> I should have phrased the question better if I have good CO2 will it prevent it occuring?
> 
> Regards Darren


In general, yes.
New growth will be better.
Please note, less light will also produce a similar result.
They grow rapidly in high light and good CO2.

However, the CO2 demand/requirement for healthy growth decreases proportionally with a decrease in light.

So when folks reduce the intensity, they often find their plant issues/algae etc go away.

This targets CO2 mostly, but also the nutrients as well.
Generally, 1.5-2 w/gal on PC or T5 lighting and 6-12" away from the lamps is fine for most any plant species.
You can do even less with Java fern.
So increasing CO2 is not the only option here.

But the CO2 is the cause for the issue with the plant given that light/nutrients are non limiting.
However, just at lower light, the CO2 may no longer be limiting.
At higher light, it becomes harder to provide good CO2 levels.

But...........you have DIY CO2 which is not the most consistent and no wonder why more folks with algae issues use DIY CO2...........

Gas tank CO2 have issues sometimes still, but it's far easier to adjust things and supply is more stable.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## duzzy (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks Tom, 

eventually I will be switching over to bottled CO2 and a metal halide light. But for now I have what I have .

Regards Darren


----------

